# 2010 Specialized Rockhopper Comp vs 2011 Rockhopper



## FL_rider (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been reading this forum for a while now and I need some input. I've basically narrowed my choices down to a Trek 4300, Trek Gary Fisher Marlin, and the Specialized Rockhopper. I went to the LBS today to test ride the Rockhopper. I did not get a chance to ride them because I wanted to ride a 19" (I'm 5'-10) and they had to order one, so I'm going back on Friday to ride a 17" / 17.5" / 19". I plan on test riding the Trek and GF tomorrow. However, the LBS with the Specialized has a 2010 Comp @ $699 and a 2011 (regular) @ $629. The guy mentioned that they could make me a deal on the 2010 Comp if I was interested (he didn't say how much). From looking online, I can really only see that the major difference is the better front fork on the Comp. Is there any other real significant differences between the two other than the color schemes? What kind of discount should I be looking for in a two year old new bike? Thanks for any input.

*2010*
Specialized M4 fully manipulated alloy frame, fully butted, ORE DT, externally relieved HT, forged dropouts w/ replaceable derailleur hanger, disc only
REAR SHOCK
FORK
RockShox Dart 3 SL, 80/100mm, 1 piece magnesium lower, alloy steerer, adj. reb. damping w/ LO and preload adj., size-specific spring rates, disc only
HEADSET
1-1/8" threadless, loose ball
STEM
3D forged alloy, 7 degree rise, 31.8mm clamp
HANDLEBARS
Butted alloy riserbar, 25mm rise, 660mm wide, 8 degree back sweep, 7 degree up sweep
GRIPS
Specialized Enduro, dual compound Kraton, no flange, 131mm
FRONT BRAKE
Avid BB5, mechanical disc, 160mm G2 Clean Sweep rotor
REAR BRAKE
Avid BB5, mechanical disc, 160mm G2 Clean Sweep rotor
BRAKE LEVERS
Avid FR-5, alloy, two-finger linear pull
FRONT DERAILLEUR
Shimano Altus, 34.9mm clamp
REAR DERAILLEUR
SRAM X-5, mid cage
SHIFT LEVERS
SRAM X4-R trigger
CASSETTE
SRAM PG-830, 8-speed, 11-32t
CHAIN
KMC X8 w/ reuseable Missing Link
CRANKSET
SR SunTour, Octalink spline
CHAINRINGS
42S x 32S x 22S replaceable
BOTTOM BRACKET
Shimano BB-ES25, Octalink spline, cartridge bearing, 68mm x 118mm
PEDALS
Steel cage, composite body, 9/16"
RIMS
Alex RHD 26", pinned, alloy double wall, eyelets, 28h front and 32h rear
FRONT HUB
Forged alloy, hi/low flange, double sealed, ground race, machined disc mount, 32h
REAR HUB
Forged alloy, double sealed, ground race, machined disc mount, cassette, 32h
SPOKES
2mm (14g) stainless
FRONT TIRE
Specialized Fast Trak LK Sport, 26x2.0", 60TPI, wire bead
REAR TIRE
Specialized Fast Trak LK Sport, 26x2.0", 60TPI, wire bead
INNER TUBES
Schraeder valve
SADDLE
Specialized Rockhopper XC, Body Geometry, 143mm width, front and rear bumpers
SEATPOST
Alloy two bolt, 12.5mm offset, micro adjust, 30.9mm

*2011*
FRAME	Specialized M4 fully manipulated alloy frame, fully butted, externally relieved HT, forged dropouts w/ replaceable derailleur hanger, disc only
FORK	SR Suntour SF11-XCR-DS-26-LO-SP, mag. lower, 30mm steel stanchions, hyd. damping w/ lock out and custom tuned spike valve
HEADSET	1-1/8" threadless, loose ball
STEM	3D forged alloy, 7 degree rise, 31.8mm clamp
HANDLEBARS	Butted alloy riserbar, 25mm rise, 8 degree back sweep, 6 degree up
GRIPS	Specialized Enduro, dual compound Kraton, no flange, 131mm
FRONT BRAKE	Avid BB5, mechanical disc, 160mm G2 Clean Sweep rotor
REAR BRAKE	Avid BB5, mechanical disc, 160mm G2 Clean Sweep rotor
BRAKE LEVERS	Alloy, linear pull
FRONT DERAILLEUR	Shimano Altus, 34.9mm clamp
REAR DERAILLEUR	SRAM X.5 8sp Mid cage
SHIFT LEVERS	SRAM X.4 trigger
CASSETTE	SRAM PG-830, 8-speed, 11-32t
CHAIN	KMC X8 w/ reusable Missing Link
CRANKSET	SR SunTour, Octalink spline
CHAINRINGS	42S x 32S x 22S replaceable
BOTTOM BRACKET	Shimano BB-ES25, Octalink spline, cartridge bearing, 68mm x 118mm
PEDALS	Plastic platform, toe-clip compatible, reflectors, 9/16"
RIMS	Alex RHD 26", alloy double wall, pinned w/eyelets
FRONT HUB	Forged alloy, hi/low flange, double sealed, ground race, machined disc mount and flange, QR, 28h
REAR HUB	Forged alloy, mid flange, double sealed, ground race, machined disc mount and flanges, cassette, QR, 32h
SPOKES	2mm (14g) stainless
FRONT TIRE	Specialized The Captain Sport, 26x2.0", 60TPI, wire bead
REAR TIRE	Specialized The Captain Sport, 26x2.0", 60TPI, wire bead
INNER TUBES	Presta valve
SADDLE	Specialized Rockhopper XC, Body Geometry, 143mm width, front and rear bumpers
SEATPOST	Alloy two bolt, 12.5mm offset, micro adjust, 30.9mm


----------

